# Fed up!



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm fed up with the 'poo' feet and all the holes appearing in my clothes from the 'poo' accessory hanging from them. How long will this last? And will my wardrobe survive .............


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm :/ It should stop after the adult teeth come through, I agree it's a nightmare, i've just gotten a really expensive jacket for winter & I have to take it off to be around Poppy because she keeps trying to chew it, grrrr! Especially the dang'ly tassles...

Generally once they've finished teething & their adult teeth are through they stop, but do keep trying to discourage it so that your pup doesn't think it's okay (or it could cause some problems after teething as well)


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

It stops. Well mostly. Benji is 5 months old now and I have lots of holes in clothes to remember how bad it was. Dressing gowns were especially bad but we can wear them again now without having the dog hanging off the hem. My worse nightmare was when a babysitter arrived wearing a beautiful tiered, netted skirt - it didn't stand a chance! She's always busy now when I need a sitter 
Hang in there!

Meg and Benji xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

My slippers ended up in the garden, never to be seen again. Things did start to settle for a while but the last week has been terrible, worse than ever. She tends to nip rather than bite big chunks and its bloody painful I think Wynny is teething real badly at the moment and just wants to let us know. I've noticed a few teeth are missing, but that doesn't ease the pain for us. Dressing gowns, why is it they like them so much??


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

I thought we were over it as maisie is almost 8 months and hasn't done it for ages but yesterday she decided to start hanging off my dressing gown again!!!! Maybe she's reached the terrible twos!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty NEVER did this, although she did nip at hands..she does however 
'give it large' and barks in your face when you tell her off...they are all different
and are good and bad at different things... good luck - I hope this phase
passes for you ( and the sake of your wardrobe) soon!!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

ah Griff loves my jeans and my dressing gown. I have given him an old pair of jeans of mine and he seems content with that and does not hang of everything as much. He evens does not bother with them now lol.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I ended up buying a few cheap pieces of neutral coloured clothes to see me through last winter as Izzy was truly dreadful. I seem to remember things really begin to settle at about 10 months and by 15 months she was quite sensible! Apart from tights - which I cannot put on/take off near her without being attacked.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol, pepper was a nightmare, couldn't walk in the room with a scarf on or she'd be up there swinging. I bought some lovely new slippers, she would bite them to bits while I was wearing them, she d be hanging off the kids socks especially brightly coloured ones and we had holes in all our clothes, then it stopped! Can't remember when but it never happens now and the slippers are back on. We laugh about it now but at the tine I was seriously worried that we had an aggressive dog! Now she's a little sweetie who will pull a rope toy with adults but if my 3 year old niece picks it up to play with her she drops it and looks at her as if to say "I can't pull you your not big enough"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I went through the same Buddy was really really bad but im sure when he hit around 4 months he seemed to slowly stop doing it and i cant remember the last time he did it,he still jumps up on people now and again but thats it.

I remember starting a thread on here as like you i felt like crying it was so bad,the advice was turn your back on him when he's jumping up and nipping it will take a while but he will learn that nipping gets him no attention.

I was the first person he stopped doing it to and slowly he has stopped it with everyone else,the kids were the last only because they wind him up so much and run around screaming all the time.

Also evertime he would nip even if gentle i would yell OUCH you should try and do this as often as possible as it teachs them to have a soft mouth with humans.I must say Buddy is fantastic now and even if i put my hand in his mouth playing he is so gentle with me so it does pay off.

Also i wouldnt play any tug games with him not until he's gone through this nipping stage good luck dx


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

I have never known a dog like it for chewing and grabbing clothes, came home from work yesterday to a hole in the wall, he had gone through the plaster board. I've always had springer spaniels and they still have original toys, bed etc praying for this to stop!!! ASAP


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Roscoe is 11 months and still hangs off slippers dressing gown and trousers! Usually when he is exited about us getting up in the morning or if he thinks he is going a walk or if we have just arrived back home but he soon calms down.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper chewed the bricks on our fireplace, the skirting boards, our window box. Found the Bitter Apple spray useful. She real didn't like it and would stop immediately we sprayed it , even used it on trouser bottoms  only thing is it doesn't last so you have to keep spraying but did work to distract her while we gave her something suitable to chew on.


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

We're having a very similar thing at the moment and I agree, it gets right on your nerves! 

We were just starting to notice Woody getting better with the nipping but over the last couple of days he has suddenly got a lot worse and been very bitey. He's 16 weeks now so we're wondering if this is the beginning of teething?

He's got stag bars, various toys and a frozen tea towel to chew on so hopefully that will help and it will soon pass. He's just had to be banished to his crate though so we can have a break from being bitten to bits!


----------

